# What I love about being a single parent....



## Sophie1205

Nice happy, positive thread for us single parents! When I first became a single mum I was so scared and it seemed like the worst thing in the world. However, now I actually LOVE being a single mum. FOB left 9 months ago and I really am enjoying being a single mummy. So here is what I love about being a single parent:

- No dirty, lazy man to clean up after!! 
- No arguments
- I can do what I want, when I want
- I can have the TV all to myself and not have anyone moan about what I want to watch
- I have the bed all to myself and I can wrap the quilt right round me!

Add yours please! :flower:


----------



## LTEx

knowing he relies totally on me & no other parent :)
Knowing i'm always gonna be the one he turns to :)
& getting to wake up everyday to 'get up mammy' & not having to share that feeling haha :D x

P.s good idea for making a happy thread .. Dont see that many in here x


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah, we need a nice happy thread because it's not all bad being a single parent :)

Another reason from me 
- I get to see absolutely everything Leo does. Every tiny new little thing he does and says, I'm there for


----------



## LTEx

aww how old is he? X


----------



## teal

I have my son all to myself :D xx


----------



## emlubu

Being there morning and night thro thick and thin :)


----------



## Sophie1205

LTEx said:


> aww how old is he? X

He's 3 :) x


----------



## dustbunny

I know I'm not quite there, couple months to go but I am already LOVING the freedom of not having to convince someone to go somewhere, do something or eat somewhere. I can do what I want, when I want with who I want and I love that. Hehehe!!!


----------



## teal

dustbunny said:


> I know I'm not quite there, couple months to go but I am already LOVING the freedom of not having to convince someone to go somewhere, do something or eat somewhere. I can do what I want, when I want with who I want and I love that. Hehehe!!!

You get to pick the name too :haha: 

:hugs: xx


----------



## dustbunny

teal said:


> dustbunny said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm not quite there, couple months to go but I am already LOVING the freedom of not having to convince someone to go somewhere, do something or eat somewhere. I can do what I want, when I want with who I want and I love that. Hehehe!!!
> 
> You get to pick the name too :haha:
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

This is true!!! Although it is more difficult than I was thinking. Am unsure of a middle name. Ah well.... not long now!!! Toooooo excited!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Awww Dustbunny! That's it, it's the freedom :) I love being a single mum and I'm sure you will too! I love the fact that *I* am doing it alone. *I* am going to uni in September to build a better future for *me and Leo* and one day Leo will realise and appreciate everything *I* did for him xx


----------



## dustbunny

Sophie1205 said:


> Awww Dustbunny! That's it, it's the freedom :) I love being a single mum and I'm sure you will too! I love the fact that *I* am doing it alone. *I* am going to uni in September to build a better future for *me and Leo* and one day Leo will realise and appreciate everything *I* did for him xx

That is really impressive that you are going to Uni, good on you!!! Finished Uni in july last year with a 2:1 in Photography but really enjoyed the course. What are you planning to study?? I hope you really enjoy it!! :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

dustbunny said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Dustbunny! That's it, it's the freedom :) I love being a single mum and I'm sure you will too! I love the fact that *I* am doing it alone. *I* am going to uni in September to build a better future for *me and Leo* and one day Leo will realise and appreciate everything *I* did for him xx
> 
> That is really impressive that you are going to Uni, good on you!!! Finished Uni in july last year with a 2:1 in Photography but really enjoyed the course. What are you planning to study?? I hope you really enjoy it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow! Well done!! I'm going to study Early Childhood Studies, with the hope to go on to be a Family Support Worker :) Thanks, I'm looking forward to it! xxx


----------



## Surreal

Good suggestion for a thread! :thumbup: Here's mine:

No one to tell me I'm doing something wrong.
Just I and Eli to clean after.
My authority is the only one. No other parent to differ to.
I get to watch him grow and develop.
It's mommy-love, 24/7!
No one to argue with, or be in control over me!
No one to tell me how to spend my money, or that I'm spoiling him.
I'm only raising one baby-- not two! :haha:


----------



## Laura2919

Mine are... 

- I get to teach the girls everything because they are in my care 90% of the time
- I get to watch what I want when I want on TV 
- I get to sleep in bed whichever way I like.


----------



## Sophie1205

All sounding good ladies :) 
Another one from me - I can watch One Born Every Minute and cry like a little girl and have no one to laugh at me for it! hehe x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I get my bed all to myself.
I don't have to justify my actions to anyone.
I'm not looking after 2 babies. 
I make all the decisions regarding Josh & there is no one to argue with me. 
But most of all...
When I get up in the mornings, the only person Josh is grinning at is ME! 

Great thread, I'll post more when I think of them :D


----------



## Crumbsx

I love everything about it 
(minus the fact FOB is an arse and I feel horrible that my daughter doesn't have a proper dad, a decent one)

I love waking up to her smiling and cooing at me, and only me.
I love the freedom and independence of having nobody to answer to, or explain my actions to.
I love the fact I (and I alone) am providing for my daughters every need.
I love the fact I feel I have a stronger bond with her as I'm her main (and kind of only) parent.
I love the fact I will see her firsts, every first she has and that will make it even more special.

I'll think of some more when I can :haha: I thought being a single parent would be hard, and don't get me wrong it is, but it's also the most rewarding job in the world!


----------



## nevaeh20

i love this post! my ex left me 2 days ago. we had a baby together 12 weeks ago and im currently pregnant again and possibly with twins. im finding it quite hard. But seing this posts have made me feel so much happier! im gonna enjoy the bed to myself tonight lol


----------



## Mammy2Joojx

* being the sole carer for him
* knowing i'll be the one he comes to, reguardless
* being the person he has his closest relationship to x


----------



## Sophie1205

Keep them coming :) I'm glad people like my thread as I definitely see being a single Mum in a good light :) xx


----------



## Mammy2Joojx

Sophie1205 said:


> Keep them coming :) I'm glad people like my thread as I definitely see being a single Mum in a good light :) xx

i agree :) even though its hard at times the good definitely outweigh the bad x


----------



## ilove3baby

-Being able to make all of my own decisions about LOs schedule
-Focusing all on my children
-Being able to show my girls that nothing is impossible!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Being able to bring Josh into bed for a cuddle without anyone complaing about it :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Another one from me - snuggle days on the couch, just me and Leo with films :) xx


----------



## Laura2919

Another one from me - I get every other weekend free :rofl: It's nice to find who I am and remember that I am only 25 and the girls get to spend time with their dad.


----------



## Sophie1205

Laura2919 said:


> Another one from me - I get every other weekend free :rofl: It's nice to find who I am and remember that I am only 25 and the girls get to spend time with their dad.

Exact same here too! I get every other weekend free and it's nice to be able to act young for a bit. I'm starting uni in September so every other weekend I can behave like your typical uni student then other than that straight back to responsible mummy and student :lol:


----------



## Laura2919

Sophie1205 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Another one from me - I get every other weekend free :rofl: It's nice to find who I am and remember that I am only 25 and the girls get to spend time with their dad.
> 
> Exact same here too! I get every other weekend free and it's nice to be able to act young for a bit. I'm starting uni in September so every other weekend I can behave like your typical uni student then other than that straight back to responsible mummy and student :lol:Click to expand...

Yep! :thumbup: I never really drank when I was with FOB. Now I enjoy myself. On the weekends the girls are with their dad, I go out to dinner, the pub, clubbing, just to my mates.. Whatever really as long as I am having a good time. :) It's not every weekend some weekends I don't have the girls I am still mummy, two ton of washing and ironing to do and a flat to keep clean :rofl: but I do try.


----------



## Sophie1205

I'm exactly the same haha :) Not every weekend that I have free I go out. It's just nice to have that little bit of freedom there. I miss him so much when he's at his dads though. Last Friday I sat in tears for an hour cuddling his Tigger when he left because I wanted him back haha! I've been a single mum for 10 months now and I still miss him when he goes. But it's good to know he's having fun with his daddy x


----------



## Laura2919

Sophie1205 said:


> I'm exactly the same haha :) Not every weekend that I have free I go out. It's just nice to have that little bit of freedom there. I miss him so much when he's at his dads though. Last Friday I sat in tears for an hour cuddling his Tigger when he left because I wanted him back haha! I've been a single mum for 10 months now and I still miss him when he goes. But it's good to know he's having fun with his daddy x

Chloe and Jaycee are so loud my house feels completely empty like a shell when they aren't here. My mum only lives the next road to FOB's mum and dad so sometimes it is really hard knowing that they are there and I am at mum and dad's. But I know its good for them and for him so its ok really. Plus I busy myself and before I know it the weekends over. 
Last weekend was tough because I absolutely adore snow and we got it really good, I had a fantastic night with my sister and two cousins drinking and going sledging (big kids lol) but on Sunday morning I wanted to take them over to the common and go sledging with them, whats more annoying is he let his mum take them instead of enjoying it with them.


----------



## Sophie1205

Awww :hugs:
Doesn't it annoy you that he lets his mum take them while it's meant to be HIS time? FOB does it and it pisses me off! I think you see him for 4-ish days a month and your letting your mum take him out somewhere withOUT you?! Crazy! x


----------



## Laura2919

Sophie1205 said:


> Awww :hugs:
> Doesn't it annoy you that he lets his mum take them while it's meant to be HIS time? FOB does it and it pisses me off! I think you see him for 4-ish days a month and your letting your mum take him out somewhere withOUT you?! Crazy! x

It did at first and it took a long time to stop getting involved but in the long run the only person who misses out is him and I have always said the same thing, when the girls have a stepdad and he pays them more attention he will wonder where is place is with them. 

I've never been one to tell my children what to think so from the very beginning I told him they will call you what they want to call you be it Mark or Daddy, thats their choice. If he chooses not to make an impact on them now and be a good dad to them thats not my business or my problem its his..

But even so, if it did bother me it would be pointless saying anything cos my FOB is ALWAYS right! Never wrong and very special :roll: - he thinks anyway :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Only been single for 2-3 weeks, but so far, how much less stress I'm put in. Feeling more empowered not having someone tell me I can't do it. because I CAN! also, picking the name I actually want!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

this thread makes me smile... 

oh and guess what, if i don't wanna eat stupid toad in the hole - i wont..

the best thing for me is making cakes, and watching annie check with me everytime she meets somebody :) 
x


----------



## Laura2919

Its nice to see some positives because its so hard to go through this.


----------



## angelpkj

loads!

i don't have anyone to argue with about parenting 
my worst nightmare would be FOB letting LO do whatever he wanted eat whatever he wanted and then me just pick up the pieces of a bad attituded LO who's mummy wont let him do what daddy does haha

i can dress LO in whatever i feel like if he wears a cardigan theres no-one to go mad at me and say its "gay"


----------



## Sophie1205

I love coming back to this thread and reading everyone's replies! x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Coming to bed & looking at his peaceful sleeping face & knowing I'm the reason he's so happy & content.


----------



## peanut08

The joy of going up to bed and not walking into a room filled with bad farts :)


----------

